# Stubborn key fob button



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I have done the usual maintenance of replacing the battery and cleaning the contacts on the PC board with alcohol, but one button is stubborn. You have to press it very hard to get it to work. I went over the board again with alcohol but it was clean. Also cleaned the contact inside the button.

Anything else to try? This is the style of fob. Thanks


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Imo, You did all you can do. That's about all we can do with those at our level as consumers. it's worn out and needs to be replaced. Take it back to the dealer, it may be covered under the manufactuer warantee. You may have signed up for fob replacement and not even know it. If not, you will need to buy another one or live with that one. At least it still works.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I usually clean the contacts with alcohol and when they dry, I rub them lightly with a piece of paper cut from a plain brown paper bag. It's just ruff enough to polish any oxide away but not rough enough to do harm. It works very well on the universal type TV/VCR/DVD/AUX contols I have been using for longer than they were designed to work. A light massage every 4 ~ 5 years does the job.

If that doesn't work, don't try it again... it'll only get worse... it's time for a new one when that happens.


----------



## jc27310 (Sep 12, 2020)

what's the year/make/model? 
you might look at your local auto parts store (O'Reilly, PEP Boys, etc.) for aftermarket key FOBs... they have surprised me with options on replacements.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I was able to order the button piece from a car parts website for $5 and it made it good as new


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Before buying a dealer mark-up replacement.

Shop e-bay, for one, they come with directions on how to program it for your vehicle.

Any reasonably smart DIY er can do it.

Sometimes the contacts need a polishing, try the paper bag trick.

Sometimes the spring under the film contact is just wore out, you can feel the tension in it when touching it.

As I suggested, I have bought replacements on e-bay, for 10% of the dealers mark-up price.


ED


----------

